# Mobile home service



## KWright6 (Jun 20, 2020)

I am a journeymen electrician. I was recently asked by a friend to install a new service for a mobile home. I spoke with the utility company to find out what there requirements are. The only thing I found unusual is they want me to put a plate on the bottom of the pole the meter and disconnect are mounted to and run s ground wire from the plate. I'm not clear if the plate ground wire ties in with the wire to the ground rods or is ran up the pole for the utility company?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

You really need to look at the utilities spec book for the drawings and details.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would put a lug on it and ground the pole.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

KWright6 said:


> I am a journeymen electrician. I was recently asked by a friend to install a new service for a mobile home. I spoke with the utility company to find out what there requirements are. The only thing I found unusual is they want me to put a plate on the bottom of the pole the meter and disconnect are mounted to and run s ground wire from the plate. I'm not clear if the plate ground wire ties in with the wire to the ground rods or is ran up the pole for the utility company?


Sounds like they want the plate grounded to your ground rods, but I have seen it both ways so you better double check with them.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

As I have said many times, residential service grounding varies more than any other (local) code. Every jurisdiction seems to have their own idea. The only way to be correct is to check their standards or ask their engineering or inspection folks.


----------

